
Tell HN: Game Engine Black Book Available - AlexeyBrin
The <i>Game Engine Black Book</i> by Fabien Sanglard is available in print (from Amazon) and digital format from Google Books.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;Game-Engine-Black-Book-Wolfenstein&#x2F;dp&#x2F;1539692876
======
mhd
Just a warning: The Google book PDF is Adobe DRM'ed. Which puts a bit of a
bumper on downloading it on Linux.

~~~
reificator
Well that's a shame.

Are there any alternatives, especially in a format other than PDF?

I understand that layout for programming books is difficult, but I don't want
to put a PDF on my Kindle and have to choose between zooming way out or
flipping up and down the page.

~~~
mhd
I don't have a download EPUB options, so it seems Adobe DRM'ed PDF is the only
way, apart from reading it online.

------
chank
Wolfenstein 3D was released in 1992. How much information in this book would
actually still be relevant in todays game dev world?

~~~
reificator
That's absolutely not the point of this series.

However, seeing creative solutions to a problem usually helps me come up with
my own creative solutions to similar problems, even if it's down a different
path.

